# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Flamuri Shqiptar

## RaPSouL

*Flamuri Shqiptare
*




Flamuri i Shqipërisë është flamuri kombëtar shqiptar, një flamur me fushë të kuqe dhe një shqiponjnë dykrenare të zezë në mes. Flamuri shqiptar e ka prejardhjen nga nga një vulë e heroit kombëtar shqiptar Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu, i cili i udhëhoqi shqiptarët në një kryengritje të përbashkët në shekullin XV kundër perandorisë osmane duke i sjellë trojeve shqiptare pavarësinë për një kohë të shkurtër (1443-1478). Shqiponja ishte pjesë e emblemës së familjes Kastrioti e cila e ka zanafillën në perandorinë bizantine.  
Shqiponja dykrenare është përdorur si simbol pushteti dhe dokumentohet se është përdorur për herë të parë nga perandori Kostandin dhe më pas u bë traditë vendëse në të gjithë Ballkanin. U përdor edhe nga Skënderbeu, për të treguar se ishte përfaqësues i sundimit paraosman. Kush është rrjedha historike? Profesor Kasem Biçaku tregon: Në lashtësi ka qenë shumë i përhapur totemizmi (lloj besimi që adhuronte kafshët dhe shpendët, duke i konsideruar si mbrojtës dhe themelues të njerëzimit). Shqiponja është konsideruar si bashkudhëtare e perëndive dhe vetë perëndi. Ajo dhe luani janë konsideruar kudo si mbretër, përkatësisht të shpendëve dhe të kafshëve, për këtë arsye figura e shqiponjës dhe luanit janë më përfaqësueset në heraldikat (stemat, shenjat) e vjetra. Shqiponja është simbol pushteti, guximi dhe lartësimi shpirtëror. Ka qenë simbol pushteti perandorak, prandaj është dhe në heraldikat e shumë vendeve.

Shqiponja me dy krerë është përdorur si simbol që në shekullin VII para erës sonë në Turkmenistan. Shqiponja e zezë me një kokë është përdorur si simbol në perandorinë romake dhe me përhapjen e Krishtërimit u përdor edhe nga kisha katolike.

Shqiponja dykrenare është përdorur për herë të parë nga perandori me origjinë iliro-shqiptare, Kostandini (306-337), themelues i Kostandinopojës, duke i krijuar perandorisë romake dy qendra administrative; Romën dhe Kostandinopojën dhe shqiponja simbolizonte keto dy vende. Gjatë sundimit të perandorit iliro-shqiptar Justiniani I (527-565) u bë bashkimi i dy kishave dhe si simbol i përbashkët kishtar u bë shqiponja dykrenare, prandaj gjendet si simbol nëpër kishat mesjetare të Shqipërisë dhe Ballkanit. Në shekullin XX në Perandorinë Bizantine shqiponja dykrenare shfaqet me krahë gjysmë të hapur dhe vazhdoi të shfaqej ashtu.

Në Shqipëri, si simbol pushteti, shqiponjën e kanë përdorur familjet sundimtare shqiptare të mesjetës si Kastriotët, Arianitët, Muzakajt, Topiajt, Gjurashët, po ashtu edhe Çernojoviçët e Malit të Zi. Duke përdorur shqiponjën si simbol të pushtetit të tyre, dëshmohet se këto familje kanë qenë funksionare të larta gjatë Perandorisë Bizantine.

Me shembjen e Perandorisë Bizantine në vitin 1453, shohim që nga Skenderbeu u përdor edhe ngjyra e flamurit të Bizantit dhe me këtë donte të tregonte se ishte vazhdues i pushtetit paraosman, megjithëse i bëri dallime qoftë stemës dhe flamurit, për ta dalluar nga ai i Bizantit. Në vulën e Skënderbeut, ku është shqiponja dykrenare, ndërmjet dy krerëve të saj është vendosur një yll me 6 cepa. Mbi këtë yll është një yll tjetër me 8 rreze.

Kurse në stemën e Kastriotëve që është gdhendur 2 herë në varrin monumental të nipit të Skënderbeut, Kostandin Kastrioti, ylli është me 8 cepa dhe mbi krerët e shqiponjës janë dy kurora mbretërore. Me këto simbole Skënderbeu tregonte pretendimin se kishin prejardhje nga Aleksandri i Madh, gjë që e kemi të shprehur në epigrafin e Alfonsit në një kishë të Valencias në Spanjë. Pra shqiponja dykrenare është përdorur masivisht nga sundimtarët si simbol pushteti dhe mund të konsiderohet traditë romako- bizantine.

Gjatë kohës së Rilindjes, aktivistët e saj të të gjitha feve e grupeve punonin dhe vepronin nën hijen e këtij flamuri edhe pse ai nuk ishte i standardizuar deri në kohën e krijimit të shtetit të parë shqiptar. Me kthimin e Ismail Qemailit në Vlorë, dhe krijimin e shtetit të parë të shqiptarëve bëhet edhe standarizimi i flamurit kombëtar shqiptar i cili ishte gjithashtu edhe flamuri shtetëror i qeverisë së parë të Shqipërisë. Ky flamur llogaritet si një ndër elementët kryesore të kombit të tyre. Në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë janë bërë disa ndryshime të flamurit kombëtar dhe janë përdour si flamuj shtetëror apo administrativ nga qeveri e sisteme të ndryshme. Ndër ndryshimet e bëra nga shqiptarët kanë qenë ndryshimet që i janë bërë shqiponjës në nivel kombëtar, ndërsa ndryshimet tjera kanë humbur diku në histori si ndryshimet qeveritare, partiake, lokale etj.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Himni Kombetar
*

Në një vështrim të përgjithshëm, çështja e himneve kombëtare të vendeve të ndryshme është një problem i cili filloi të popullarizohej fillimisht në Angli, diku aty nga mesi i shek. XVIII. Në fakt, himne ka patur edhe përpara kësaj kohe, por rëndësia dhe kuptimi i tyre nuk ka qënë në këtë shkallë kaq të rëndësishme të cilës i referohemi neve sot, pasi askush nuk e mendonte se ky llojformimi i ri muzikor do të përfaqësonte një nga gjetjet gjeniale të të shprehurit të shpirtit të popujve. Muzikologjia daton si të parin himn atë të Holandës, himn i cili i përket vitit 1572 - “Wilhelmus van Nassouwe”. Ndërkohë, himni me fjalët më te vjetra në origjinë i përket himnit japonez, rreth shek. IX, tekst i cili rrjedh kryesisht nga folklori. Po në këtë arsyetim, himni më i gjatë në ekzekutim është “Marcha de la Patria”, i Argjentinës kompozuar nga Blas Parera në vitin 1813; ndërkaq himni kombëtar me më shumë vargje është ai i Greqisë etj. Pra siç e shohim, historia e formimit të himneve kombëtare është e ndryshme në vende të ndryshme. Me sa duket, në përcaktimin ose jo të një krijimi muziko-letrar si himn kombëtar, rol kryesor kanë luajtur edhe kontekste të caktuara, kryesisht historike në historinë e një vendi. 

Por ka edhe shembuj të tjerë. Këtu gjej rastin të përmend faktin, se p.sh himni zyrtar i Vatikanit u përcaktua në vitin 1949 me anë të një vendimi zyrtar të Selisë. Në bazë të himnit të Vatikanit qëndron muzika e kompozitorit francez Sharl Guno, i cili e shkroi këtë muzikë në vitin 1846 (vepra quhet “Marcia Pontificiale” dedikuar papa Piut të XI), muzikë e cila gati 100 vjet më vonë u vendos të ishte himn zyrtar i Selisë së Shenjtë. Dhe raste të tilla ka shumë. 

Historiku i krijimit të himnit tonë kombëtar
Deri më tani, poeti Lasgush Poradeci është ai i cili ka përshkruar dhe botuar i pari historinë e krijimit të himnit tonë. Në punimin “Himni kombëtar “Flamurit pranë të bashkuar dhe gjeneza e tij”, L. Poradeci bëhet kështu edhe rrëfyesi kryesor për këtë ngjarje madhore. Në rrëfimin e tij të tërheq vëmendjen një hollësi. Kjo hollesi, lidhet me faktin e thjeshte se askush në ato çaste historike për Shqipërinë, nuk mendonte se ajo këngë e ngritur dhe e kënduar për të parën herë nga kori i kolonisë shqiptare të Bukureshtit, do të ishte himni i ardhshëm. Ja ç’thotë Lasgushi: -…me fjalë të tjera, himni nuk u përgatit me qëllimin e posaçmë që të shërbejë si Himn Kombëtar, të përmbushë misionin e shenjtë të këngës simbolike zyrtare të popullit”. 

Nga këto rradhë, por dhe nga zhvillimi i mëtejmë i historisë së Shqipërisë, vëmë re se në kushtet kur nuk kishte shtet shqiptar ishte jashë mendjeje, që dikush të mendonte që në fillim të kishim himnin e pastaj të bënim shtetin, si me thene: “buxhakun para oxhakut”. Shumë vite më vonë, poeti i shquar Migjeni shkroi poezinë me titull “Kënga që s’kuptohet”, kushtuar melodisë sonë kombëtare. Në përpjekje për ta zhvendosur titullin e poezisë nga konteksti i saj, do të shohim se ky emërtim qëndron fare mirë për të, nisur jo vetëm nga largësia nga data e krijimit të himnit, por dhe se shkrimet historike për gjenezën e himnit tonë, kanë shërbyer në të njëjtën kohë edhe si kronikë besnike e lindjes së tij, por dhe si alibi. 

Gjatë hulumtimeve të materialeve dokumentare rreth lëndës në fjalë, në librin “The Guinnes Book of Music”, është shkruar si më poshtë: himni “Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar” është pranuar si himn kombëtar i Shqipërisë në vitin 1912, fjalët e himnit janë shkruar nga Asdreni, muzika e himnit është kompozuar nga Ciprian Porumbesku. 

Duke i shqyrtuar një nga një për sa më sipër, e vëteta do që të theksohet fakti kuptimplotë, se përpara se himni të bëhej himn zyrtar i shtetit të ri shqiptar më 1912, po sipas Lasgushit, “… kjo ngjau se populli e gjeti të pëlqyer; vetë e dëshiroi ai ashtu, nga gjiri i tij i dha trajtën dhe frymën, vetë e shënjtëroi, duke e dashur me zemër gjer në therori dhe më shumë e përtej vetëtherorisë. Me të luftuan çetat e kryengritjes që ishin nëpër gjithë viset e Atdheut, dhe vdiqën vdekjen e ëmbël dëshmorët e lirisë. Me të u ngrit Flamuri në Vlorë”. Me pak fjalë, kjo do të thotë që ngritja e flamurit nën tingujt dhe fjalët e “Betimit mi flamur” ishte vetëm një akt formal nga ana e Ismail Qemalit për ta njohur këtë këngë si këngën tonë kombëtare. 

Së dyti, lidhur me fjalët e himnit. Në asnjë vend të botës, nuk gjejmë një himn kombëtar i cili t’i kushtohet po një simboli tjetër kombëtar siç është flamuri, dhe që të dy së bashku t’i kushtohen atdheut. Ja poezia e plotë e “Betimi mi flamur”-(Hymni patriotik) e shkruar dhe publikuar nga Asdreni në vitin 1908:

Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar 
Me një dëshir` e një qëllim,
Të gjith` atij duk` ju betuar
Të lidhim besën për shpëtim.
Prej lufte veç ay largohet
Që është lindur tradhëtor,
Kush është burrë nuk frikohet,
Po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor! 
Në dorë armët do t`i mbajmë
Të mprojmë atdhenë më çdo kënt,
Të drejtat tona ne s`i ndajmë;
Këtu armiqtë s`kanë vënt.
Se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë
Që kombe shuhen përmi dhe,
Po Shqipëria do të rrojë;
Për të, për të luftojmë ne!

O flamur, flamur, shenj` e shenjtë,
Te ty betohemi këtu,
Për Shqipërin` atdhen` e shtrenjtë,
Për nder` edhe lavdimn` e tu.
Trim, burrë quhet dhe nderohet
Atdheut kush iu bë theror;
Për jet` ay do të kujtohet
Mi dhet, mi dhe si një shenjtor!


Lidhur me origjinalitetin e poezisë së himnit do të citonim përsëri Lasgushin i cili thotë se “…tituli “Betimi mi flamur”, që i ka vënë himnit Asdreni, është një koncept dhe një akt e fakt etnikërisht shqiptar”. Po të njëjtën gjë në koncept e pohon edhe Migjeni, qysh në vargun e parë të poezisë kushtuar Melodisë kombëtare: “U vodh kënga nga zemra e kombit”. Që të gjithë e njohin edhe kontekstin e betimit popullor mbi flamur: - “Nën hijen e tij qofshim dhe në dorën tonë valoftë”. 

Së treti lidhur me muzikën e himnit. Si Migjeni, po ashtu edhe Lasgush Poradeci anojnë të paktën në karakterizimin e përgjithshëm të himnit tonë për nga përbërësi muzikor i tij. “Këngë a vaj? Çë je? Thuejma, zemër kombi! (Migjeni); “U bë Shqipëria! Po u bë duke vuajtur me buzëqeshje, duke u kurajuar me këngën e jetës dhe të vdekjes nër dhëmbe: me Himnin e saj Kombëtar Shqiptar” (Lasgushi). 

Më tej, Prof. Sokoli thotë se “… motivi i këtij himni e ka burimin te tradita muzikore gjermane , meqë këngët e lartpërmendura (nga kjo traditë-shënimi ynë) janë më të hershme se kompozimi i Porumbeskut”. Edhe kompozitori i shquar bashkëkohor George Ligetti konstaton me të drejtë ngarkesën edhe origjinën internacionale të parakrijimit të Himnit Shqiptar të Flamurit. Pohimi i kësaj të dhëne është me rëndësi jo vetëm për faktin se krijimi i himnit tonë në pikëpamje muzikore ishte drejtuar përkah orientimit të përgjithshëm perëndimor, por dhe se në këtë mënyrë nuk ka arsye që ende të citohet Porumbescu si krijues i tij. Vetë krijimtaria muzikore e Purumbeskut ka një lidhje të fortë me traditën e shquar muzikore të Austrisë, vend ku ai studioi muzikë pranë konservatorit të Vienës. Tashmë njihet fakti, se në bazë të himnit të tij qëndron një nga meloditë më te njohura të rinisë austriake të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XIX. Në rastin e himnit të vjetër të Rumanisë “Pe al nostin steag”, të kompozuar nga C. Porumbescu me fjalë të A. Barteanut, po sipas Prof. Sokolit, “… mjafton të krahasojmë fillimet e këtyre këngëve gjermane me fillimin e Himnit të Flamurit për të parë ngjashmërinë e madhe, ose pothuajse njëjtësinë e disa masave”. 

Në Shqipëri në vitet 1900-1945, nga muzikologjia jonë konstatohet se krahas folklorit muzikor dhe tendencave të para të muzikës profesioniste shqiptare, u krijua dhe kultivua edhe nje repertor këngësh me origjinë vendase dhe internacionale, këngë të cilat këndoheshin në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo gjë u vu re si në aspektin e këngëve lirike si psh serenatat, po ashtu edhe në fushën e këngëve patriotike e më pas atyre partizane. Pa u zgjatur këtu do të përmendja këngën “Të gjithë ne o djema”, me fjalë dhe muzikë nga Spiridon Ilo (1876-1950); këngën “Vlora-Vlora”, me kompozitor Thoma Nasin dhe poezi nga Ali Asllani; “Këngën e dëshmorëve të Shkodrës”, me fjalë dhe muzikë nga Kolë Jakova; “Këngën e Asim Zenelit” me fjalë nga Qamil Buxheli dhe muzikë nga Mustafa Krantja; “Bashkohi shokë me ne në çetë”, me fjalë dhe muzikë nga Kolë Jakova; “Shkrep me zjarr porsi rrufeja”, me fjalë nga A. Skali dhe muzikë nga Kristo Kono; këngët “Kushtrimi i lirisë”, “Britma e çlirimit”, “Hakmarrja” , “Ato maja rripa-rripa”, “Rini-Rini”, “Himni i ushtrisë” me muzikë të Dhora Lekës e shumë të tjera. E gjithë kjo krijimtari kishte bërë jetën e saj nga goja në gojë dhe vetëm gjatë viteve ’50, tek ne u bënë përpjekjet e para për të grumbulluar dhe notizuar këngët patriotike edhe partizane që ishin kënduar nga populli për vite me rradhë duke përfshirë këtu edhe himnin e flamurit. Dy botimet e para të kësaj fushe i përkasin vitit 1959 të përgatitura përkatësisht nga Gaqo Avrazi -“Këngë patriotike”, dhe nga Baki Kongoli - “Këngë partizane”. 

Në materialet shoqëruese të tyre me të drejtë konstatohet se në përgjithësi për të gjithë këtë repertor vihet re se pjesërisht janë krijime me autor, pjesërisht të popullit dhe pjesërisht melodira të importuara që tashmë ato janë asimiluar në thesarin e muzikës sonë. Konstatimi vazhdon me faktin se populli këto këngë i ka bërë të tijat duke marrë formën shqiptare saqë po t’i krahasosh me origjinalin ndryshojnë mjaft njera nga tjetra. Dhe ky nuk është vetëm një fenomen shqiptar. Në kulturën muzikore të ç’do vendi, në të gjitha kohërat gjendet një repertor i tërë muzikor i cili qarkullon pa ndërprerë, duke ndryshuar gjuhën si dhe stilemat muzikore të materialit fillestar. Kjo është një dukuri normale e shkëmbimit të kulturave. 

Për sa më sipër, edhe muzika e himnit kurrsesi nuk mund të quhet plagjaturë e për më tepër imitim. Po ashtu, ajo nuk duhet të konsiderohet si një pamundësi kompozimi prej krijuesve shqiptarë. Pikërisht zgjedhja e kësaj melodie ndoshta mund të ketë qënë edhe e rastësishme, por ne mendojmë se parapëlqimi i saj synonte zgjedhjen e një gjuhe muzikore tepër të lexueshme e të qartë për të tjerët, për të kuptuar aspiratën e kombit shqiptar në ato vite të errëta të historisë së tij. Duke pasur dhe përdorur në ndërtimin e tij melodik, gjymtyrë të tëra pan-evropiane, himni synonte (me gjetjen muzikore “rastësore”), pikërisht Europën. I krijuar në kohën e ripërtëritjes së ndërgjejges historike shqiptare, melodia me tekstin e Asdrenit sillte dhe ende sjell zërin e njërit prej popujve të rilindur të Europës. 

Rreth historisë së shkrim-notizimit të himnit kombëtar
Duhet theksuar se që nga krijimi i tij e deri në fund të viteve 40’ të shek. XX, himni ynë përveç se është kënduar dendur, ka bërë një jetë më së shumti gojë më gojë dhe pjesërisht është interpretuar me nota. Pas vitit 1912, interpretimi me nota i himnit ishte domosdoshmëri pasi ai ishte i destinuar të luhej edhe në ceremoni të ndryshme të shtetit shqiptar jashtë vendit. Në një letër të dërguar nga Faik Konica, në atë kohë përfaqësues në legatën e Mbretërisë Shqiptare në Washington, drejtuar Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme shkruhet shprehimisht se “… morra nga ministria e detit e Sh.B.A një letrë ku më luten t’u gjej një kopje për bandë t’avazit kombëtar të Shqipërisë…kuptova që avazi ynë ësht i vetëmi avaz kombëtar që nuk e kanë”. 

Për herë të parë për partiturën e himnit flet Lasgushi kur përshkruan dërgimin e himnit në atdhe nga kolonia shqiptare e Bukureshtit në vitin 1908 me anë të Tashko Ilos dhe Hilë Mosit i cili punonte ne kete kohe si sekretar prane nje tregetari te madh te Korces. Lasgushi i quan ata me qëllim kasnecë, pasi ishin në të vërtetë mbartës të një mesazhi që fillimisht duhej kënduar. Që të dy erdhën në Korçë “… me partiturat e himnit të bëra imtësisht gati me fjalë shqip”, dhe prej këtu filloi mësimi dhe përhapja e himnit kombëtar në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Po sipas Lasgushit “…përhapja parashikonte në krye të të gjithave mësimin e këngës”. Pikërisht për këtë arsye u zgjodh Hilë Mosi i cili kishte përveç formimit letrar dhe intelektual edhe talentin muzikor. 

Mendoj se përhapja e himnit në popull do të ketë pasur vështirësi serioze për dy arsye. E para lidhet me mungesën e mësimit të muzikës dhe të sistemit muzikor në Shqipëri në ato vite, dhe e dyta lidhet me veshin muzikor të shqiptarit. Përhapja e himnit në një rrugë “gojë më gojë”, ndërmjet transmetuesve të tij (shpesh herë pa arsim muzikor), dhe bartësve të tij të ardhshëm , me siguri duhet ë ketë sjellë një rikrijim të mundshëm të tij. Së dyti, historia ka provuar se është tepër e vështirë, për të mos thënë e pamundur, që një populli si i yni t’i imponosh një melodi të huaj, aq më tepër melodinë që do të shndërrohej më pas në këngën kombëtare shqiptare. 

Në një kohë me ardhjen e Hil Mosit dhe Tashko Ilos në Korçë, një shtytje mësimit të muzikës në përgjithësi dhe mësimit të himnit në veçanti i dha krijimi i “Bandës së Lirisë” themeluar më 1 tetor 1908. Qysh në formim banda përbëhej prej 25 muziktarësh me vegla të ndryshme. Fakt është se komuniteti i ri i muziktarëve në Korçë, pajtoi me pagesë një dirigjent italian të quajtur Pasquale i cili shërbeu si dirigjent i “Bandës së Lirisë”. Aq shumë u lidh ai me të sa më vonë edhe himnin e bandës së Lirisë e kompozoi ai vetë me fjalë të Hil Mosit. Pas kësaj periudhe, me gjallimin edhe të formacioneve të tjera muzikore nëpër qytetet e Shqipërisë si Shkodra, Elbasani, Gjirokastra, Vlora, Gjakova etj, përhapja e himnit me nota u bë më e lehtë. 

Mbi regjistrimet muzikore të himnit tonë kombëtar
Regjistrimi i parë muzikor në disk i himnit tonë kombëtar, është bërë nga shoqëria diskografike “Albanian Phonograph Records”. Kjo është shoqëria e parë diskografike shqiptare e shekullit të XX, e ideuar dhe themeluar në Amerikë në vitin 1923 nga muziktari dhe patrioti Spiridon T.Ilo nga Korça. Në një kontekst më të përgjithshëm, vlera e “A.P.R” është shumëplanëshe dhe lidhet me gjithë zhvillimin e kulturës dhe artit muzikor shqiptar të viteve ‘20-‘40. Himni ynë kombëtar është kënduar dhe regjistruar në disk nga vetë Spiridon Ilo së bashku me tenorin arbëresh Giuseppe Mauro. Vlen të theksohet se tenori arbëresh Giuseppe Mauro, në vitet 20’ të shek. XX ka qënë një ndër tenorët me famë botërore. Në kohën kur së bashku me Spiridon Ilon regjistroi himnin tonë kombëtar në diskun e prodhuar nga shoqëria diskografike “Albanian Phonograph records”, me nr. E-3948, G. Mauro ishte ftuar në New York nga Metropolitan Opera për të interpretuar atje rolin e Otellos nga opera me të njëjtin titull e Verdit. 

Himni ynë ka njohur shumë versione të regjistruara në disqe duke filluar prej viteve ‘40 e deri në fund të viteve ’60. Ndër këto regjistrime në disqe, përmendim atë te regjistruar pranë “ODEONIT” me nr. Ab 56 me mbishkrimin: “Hymni i flamurit”, Një pjes e korit të shkollës Normale Femërore të Korçës drejtue prej Maestro Z. Sotir V. Kosmos. Ky kor ka interpretuar gjithashtu në diskun me nr. Ab 55 edhe “Hymnin Mbrentorë” etj. Regjistrimi më i mirë profesionalisht i himit tonë kombëtar, është ai i vitit 1995. Ky regjistrim është interpretuar nga orkestra simfonike e Bambergut-Gjermani dhe është orkestruar posaçërisht për këtë orkestër nga kompozitori ynë i shquar Prof. Çesk Zadeja (1927-1997(-“Artist i Popullit”) me rastin e vizitës së Presidentit gjerman në Shqipëri. 

Historiku i përpjekjeve për himne të tjera kombëtare
Na duhet të themi se mbas pëlqimit të përgjithshëm të “Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar” si himn kombëtar (1912), në mënyrë të vazhdueshme janë shkruar këngë apo qoftë edhe vetëm poezi për himn kombëtar. Poezi për himn kombëtar kanë shkruar At Gjergj Fishta më 1913, Ernest Koliqi më 1921 si fitues i vendit të parë në konkursin për himn kombëtar shpallur nga Ministria e Arsimit, Fan S.Noli më 14 nëntor 1926 me titull “Hymni i flamurit”, Mihal Grameno me titull “Kënga Kombëtare”, Hil Mosi “Himn i Bandës së Lirisë”. Himn kemi edhe nga poeti Lasgush Poradeci më 1933, të botuar tek “Vallja e yjeve” etj. E përbashkëta e gjithë këtyre poezive është fakti se që të gjitha pothuajse i referohen përsëri simbolit të flamurit, gjë që është edhe në thelb të poezisë së Asdrenit. 
Mbi njatë flamur Perëndia
me dorë t’vet Ai ka shkrue:
Për shqiptarët do t’jet Shqupnia.
At. Gjergj Fishta
O vend e vatër,
O nëne e babë.
Fan Stilian Noli

Një poezi të shkëlqyer përsa i përket references sonë lidhur me flamurin kemi edhe nga Zef Serembja: 

Flamuri shqiptar 
S`i shihet n`horizont i dlirë shkëlqimi
Dhe as nuk i fal ngjyrat për fitore
Më nuk shartohet mbi lavdin njerëzore
Porsi një shenjë drite apo mjerimi. 
I grisur ra dhe s`e përfill njeri,
Dhe gjindja e Arbrit, e ndershme e krenare
mori mërgimin dhe as ndalet fare
në një breg mikpritës n`siguri.

N`mëshirë të fatit përherë duke ndeshur
Intruga diplomatësh, n`hidhërim
Ç`do shpresë e ç`do premtim ngadalë i tretet
Dhe koha kalon, rend fluturim.
Nga gjithshka na premtuan asgjë s`mbetet.
Më keq na shkelin se sa truall`n e zhveshur.


Qysh në vitin e parë të vendosjes së mbretërisë nga Ahmet Zogu, Shqipëria u bë edhe me himnin e mbretërisë. Në ndyshim nga himni “Betimi mi flamur”, himni i i ri mbretërisë i kushtohej tërësisht figurës së mbretit, një traditë e njohur kjo për të gjitha himnet e mbretërive, me muzikë të Thoma Nasit dhe me fjalë të Kristo Floqit. Një tjetër përpjhekje për himn mbretëror kemiedhe nga Loni Logori, i cili nuk arriti të njihej si i tillë. Një variant i himnit të mbretërisë është interpretuar dhe regjistruar në disqe nga sazet e Selim dhe Hafize Leskovikut në vitet ’20. 

Në vitin 1922, Këshilli i Ministrave shpall konkursin për bërjen e “Himnit zyrtar kombëtar”. Për shpalljen e konkursit dhe kriteret e tij caktohet Ministria e Arsimit ku ndër të tjera u përcaktua edhe masa e shpërblimit prej 1000 franga ari për vjershëtarin e himni dhe 3000 franga ari për kompozitorin e tij. Më tej, në vitin 1937, në përvjetorin e 25 pavarësisë, u organizua një konkurs, me qëllim bërjen e një himni tjetër kombëtar. Sipas arsyetimeve të Komisionit të ngritur për kremtimet e 25 vjetorit të vetqeverimit, “… hymni i sotëm i flamurit kombëtar asht fjalë për fjalë përkëthimi i një marshi rumun dhe gjithashtu melodija e tij asht nji kopjim i plotë i muzikës rumune”. 

Duke e konsideruar ekzistencën e këtij himni “… si një cen për ndërgjegjen kombëtare dhe për sedrën t`onë atdhetare”, komisioni i përbërë nga Zj. Parashqevi Kyrias, Mati Logoreci, Kol Rodhe, Telki Selenica, Sotir Papakristo, Karl Gurakuqi, Zoi Xoxa, Lasgush Poradeci, Qemal Butka dhe Odhise Paskali në mbledhjen e dates 05. 03. 1937 vendosën hartimin e një himni tjetër me frymë thjesht shqiptare. Ky komision ngriti edhe një komison-juri, e cila do të vendoste për caktimin e krijimit artistik i cili do të ishte himni i ri kombëtar. Komisioni përbëhej nga At Gjergj Fishta, Mid`hat Frashëri dhe Konstantin Cipo. Për hir të së vërtetës, Mid`hat Frashëri bën dorëheqjen nga kjo Juri, dorëheqje e bërë e ditur publikisht me letrën e tij të dt.26. 07. 1937. drejtuar Komisionit qëndror të kremtimeve të vetqeverimit. Nga 76 krijime, juria e përbërë nga At Gjergj Fishta dhe Kostaq Cipo shpallën fitues himnin e krijuar nga Beqir Çela[16]., i cili mbante pseudonimin “Osoja i Ri”. 

O Flamur, yll i lirisë,
Valëvit me plot shkëlqim;
E prej qiellit t`Shqipërisë
Të dëgjohet në amëshim

Fakt është se ky konkurs për poezinë e himnit nuk u pasua edhe nga një tjetër konkurs i cili do t`i kushtohej muzikës së tij. Për këtë arsye, duke mbetur vetëm një tekst, kjo poezi nuk pati popullaritet dhe si e tillë u fshi nga qarkullimi, megjithëse pjesëmarrësit dhe krijimet e këtij konkursi u botuan në shtypin e kohës. Për variacion të temës së njohur të flamurit, edhe konkursi në fjalë u quajt “Tekstet për konkursin e Hymnit të Flamurit”. Më pas kemi edhe një konkurs për melodinë e himnit kombëtar. Në konkurs u shpall fitues një kompozitor italian mjaft i njohur, por edhe për këtë nuk pati një vendim zyrtar të metëjshëm për ta zyrtarizuar si himnin tonë kombëtar. Krijime artistike mbi këtë temë, të konsideruara në vetvete të pavaruara (por me titullin “Hymni Mbretnor”), kemi të realizuar me vargje të Loni Logorecit dhe “muzikuar si e këndon Spiridon T. Ilo” në tonalitetin Fa +. Ky variant është botuar edhe me nota (facsimile e partiturës) dhe hapet me strofën:


Ardhi koha e bekuar 
Për Shqipëri të lëftojmë 
Mbretin tonë ta nderojmë 
Dhe të vdesim të gëzuar 


Në kopertinë të këtij botimi krahas titullit “Hymni Mbretnor”, gjejmë edhe foton e tenorit të shquar arbëresh Giuseppe Mauro dhe shënimin “… kënduar prej të dëgjuarit tenorit shqipëtar Zotit Giuseppe Mauro”. 

Në këtë kohë, një përpjekje tjetër për të ndryshuar himnin ekzistues të flaumurit, u bë edhe nga ana e kompozitorit Thoma Nasi dhe poetit Kristo Floqi. Në ndryshim nga sa më sipër, këta dy autorë e ruajtën të paprekur linjën melodike të “Himnit të Flamurit”, por synuan ndryshimin e vargjeve të tij. Me këtë rast, kompozitori Thoma Nasi realizoi të parin klavir të himnit tonë kombëtar së bashku me harmonizimin përkatës 

Pas pushtimit , në vitet 1942-43, në malet e Shqipërisë partizanja Dhora Leka krijoi himnin e ushtrisë çlirimtare, himn i cili njihet edhe sot zyrtarisht si himni i ushtrisë sonë, kjo krahas shumë himneve të brigadave partizane apo formacioneve të tjera luftarake etj. Pas çlirimit të vendit më 29 Nëndor 1944, rreth fundit të vitit 1945-fillimit të 1946, u organizua konkursi i parë shtetëror për himn kombëtar. Krahas shumë krijimeve të paraqitura, si krijimi më i mirë u shpall “Himni i Shqipërisë së re”, me poezi të Skënder Luarasit dhe muzikë të Kristo Konos, rezultat që u bë i ditur me shpalljen e Shqipërisë republikë më 11 Janar 1946. Koha tregoi se edhe ky krijim artistik nuk u ligjerua që të zëvendësonte himnin ekzistues për arsye nga më të ndryshmet, megjithëse “Himni i Shqipërisë së re” (në ndonjë rast edhe me fjelë të tjera), pati interpretime të ndryshme, kryesisht nga kori i ushtrisë. Pas kësaj, përpjekjen tjetër serioze për të shkruar një himn, e kemi në fillim të viteve ’70. Nga Këshilli i ministrave të asaj kohe, në bashkëpunim me ministrinë e arsimit dhe kulturës si dhe Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë u shpall një konkurs për “Himnin e Republikës”. Në këtë konkurs morën pjesë ajka e krijuesve tanë, ndër ta Çesk Zadeja, Ismail Kadare, Tish Daija, Fatos Arapi, Nikolla Zoraqi, Xhevahir Spahiu, Pjetër Gaci, Feim Ibrahimi, Tasim Hoshafi etj. Sipas ish sekretar të lidhjes së shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve, studiueses dhe kritikes së muzikës zj. Hamide Stringa konkursi pati një organizim shumë serioz si nga ana e krijuesve ashtu edhe nga organizatorët. Më kujtohet se kemi bërë shumë takime për të parë materialet dhe për t’i seleksionuar. Pas seleksionimit u arrit në dy variante. Në himnin e krijuar nga Çesk Zadeja dhe në atë të Nikolla Zoraqit me poezi të Fatos Arapit të titulluar “E lirë u ngrit toka jonë”. Pati mendime që të njihej si himn edhe kënga e Pjetër Gacit “Për ty atdhe”. 

Historia e himneve vazhdon edhe më tej, por gjithësesi pa sjellë ndonjë rezultat i cili të ndikonte në ndryshimin e himnit tonë kombëtar. Në të gjithë këtë histori të himneve të tjera, ajo ç’ka duhet thënë është e lidhur me faktin se asnjë vendim nga cilido forum artistik apo shtetëror, nuk ka ndikuar në zëvendësimin apo ndryshimin e himnit ekzistues të flamurit, për arsyen e thjeshtë, se himni është ngulitur thellë me rëndësinë, peshën dhe domethënien e tij në memorien kolektive të shqiptarëve. Ndoshta gjithë ç’ka thamë më sipër mund të jenë një argument i mjaftë për të kuptuar, se pse kanë “dështuar” përpjekjet për të ribërë në himn të ri të Shqipërisë. Kjo nuk do të thotë se s’do të ketë përpjekje të tjera, por mendoj se mbrapa tyre, edhe sikur himni “Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar” të mos njihet më si himn zyrtar, shqiptarët kudo që të jenë do të vazhdojnë përsëri të këndojnë thjesht këngën “Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar”. 

Së fundi
Ajo që duhet ritheksuar është fakti se ndryshe dhe si në asnjë himn tjetër të botës, himni ynë ekzistues është një me flamurin tonë kombëtar. Ky binom shprehet që në titullin e poezisë së himnit “Betimi mi flamur”, që siç e përsëritëm është një akt e fakt etnikërisht shqiptar. Nisur nga ky vështrim, himni është edhe kënga e flamurit dhe njëkohësisht edhe kënga jonë zyrtare. Për veçoritë e popullit tonë, popull i ndarë në katër shtete, faktor i bashkimit kombëtar, faktor i “prishjes” së kufijve artificialë, faktor i unifikimit etj, ka qënë edhe flamuri dhe himni ynë i njëjtë. Për sa më sipër, e udhës do të ishte që të presim kohë më të qeta, kohë gjakftohta të cilat do të na ndihmojnë që të rishikojmë të gjithë së bashku, me qetësinë dhe maturinë e duhur gjërat të cilat mund të ishin bërë ndryshe, ku një ndër gjërat mbase do të ishte edhe himni. 

Deri atëhere, himni i vërtetë i shqiptarëve apo “Avazi ynë kombëtar”, siç shprehet Konica do të jetë ai që do të njihet, do të këndohet dhe do të respektohet nga të gjithë shqiptarët, ashtu siç është shkruar në nenin 14, pika 4 të Kushtetutës: Himni Kombëtar është “Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar”.

----------


## Darius

Burimi i ketij informacioni eshte faqja shqiptare Shqiperia.com.

Here tjeter do ju lutesha qe kur kopjoni materiale nga faqet e tjera dhe ti postoni ne forum, duhet ti shoqeroni dhe me burimin se nga jane marre. 

Faleminderit

----------


## ujkus

prejardhja e flamurit eshte me e lashte ne kohe.skenderbeu e riperdori ate . shqiptaret jane shume me te lashte se mesjeteta .
nje variant eshte :ne kohen kur vdiq nje princ i  jugut ,princi i veriut  filloi te mbante per nder te vellait te tij jugor shqiponjen me dy koke .nje per cdo ane te trevave shqipfolese .

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shqiponja simbol i sterlashte i identitetit kombetar te shqiptareve*

Ka dy qendrime per lidhjet e simbolit te shqiponjes me shqiptaret. Nje pale, kryesisht gjuhetare, mendojne se nuk ka asnje lidhje midis shqiptareve dhe shqiponjes se tyre te flamurit. Sipas tyre fjalet "shqiptar" dhe "Shqiperi" vijne nga ndajfolja "shqip" (flas shqip) dhe kjo prej latinishtes excipit-excipere, qe do te thote flas qarte, kuptueshem. Nje pale tjeter, kryesisht historiane, argumentojne se shqiptaret e marrin emrin e tyre nga shqiponja e flamurit dhe e traditave iliro-arberore. 

Shpjegimi i natyrshem, qe e justifikon te vetequajturit shqiptar me simbolin e shqiponjes (shqipes-shkabes), eshte konsideruar folklorik prej gjuhetareve. Por edhe shpjegimi "shkencor" i albanologeve, shqiptare e te huaj, qe e arsyetojne vargun e fjaleve "shqiptar", "gjuhe shqipe" dhe "Shqiperi" me prejardhje prej ndajfoljes "shqip" (flas shqip, kuptoj), eshte ironizuar me te drejte qysh heret prej Faik Konices, i cili ka shtuar, se: "Shqiperia, atehere sipas tyre, do te thote dicka si kuptonjeria" (Konica "Vepra", Tirane 1993, f.383). Eshte vendi te theksojme se i pari qe vertetoi se shqiptaret duhet te kene si simbol te flamurit te tyre shqiponjen e zeze dykrenore ne nje fushe te kuqe eshte Faik Konica, i cili u mbeshtet kryesisht ne burime historike dhe zbuloi se stema e Skenderbeut ka qene shqiponja dykrenore. Por fakti se shqiponjen nje-dykrenore e kane edhe popuj te tjere si simbol te flamureve te tyre kombetare apo te emblemave zyrtare, shpesh here ka ngjallur dyshime: Mos valle shqiptaret e kane huazuar kete simbol prej te tjereve me ose pa vetedije, prandaj mund edhe te mos ishte shqiponja si simbol ne flamurin e tyre? 

Nese deri sot dyshime te tilla kane qene teper anesore, nuk mund te jene te tilla aktualisht kur behet fjale per simbolet e shtetit te ri te shqiptareve te Kosoves, te cileve u duhen edhe simbolet e reja te flamurit dhe te shtetit. Me kete rast duam te theksojme se shqiponja eshte vertetuar shkencerisht se eshte nje simbol i lidhur qysh ne parahistori me iliro- shqiptaret, prandaj duhet te mbetet edhe ne simbolet e Kosoves. 



Deri vone, lidhja e vetme ne mes te shqiptareve dhe te shqiponjes se flamurit te tyre ka qene epoka e Skenderbeut. Me pas u zbulua se ajo shqiponje e Skenderbeut trashegohej nga stema e shtetit te Arberit, por, edhe me heret, nga Pirrua i Epirit. 

Dhimiter Pilika ne vepren e tij, botim postum, "Pellazget, origjina jone e mohuar" sugjeron nje ekuacion, qe nuk mund te lihet jashte konsiderates kur duam te argumentojme lidhjet historike te shqiptareve me shqiponjen. Ekuacioni i tij paraqitet keshtu: pellazge-ilire-albane-arbereshe-shqiptare kane te perbashket shqiptarin plus simbolin e shqipes, shqiponjes. 

Nder pellazge shqiponja eshte simbol i Zeusit te Dodones dhe i heronjve pellazgo-ilire; homonim i Pirros se Epirit, embleme e Shtetit te Arberit dhe, si vazhdimesi e tyre, ne formen dykrenore del te flamuri i Skenderbeut. Rilindesit, shpjegojne historianet, e zgjodhen shqiponjen dykrenore simbol te flamurit kombetar, pikerisht per keto vlera historike, si "flamur shkabe... per Vegjeline" (Noli). 

Xhyzepe Katapano shkruan ne librin e tij "Thot-i fliste shqip", botuar keto dite edhe ne gjuhen shqipe, se emri "ilir eshte i njevlershem me Shqiptar, dmth, bir i LIRISE dhe i DRITES. Ne te vertete, ilir ne shqip do te thote i lire dhe shqiptar do te thote bir i shqiponjes; dhe ju te gjithe e dini se shqiponja, zog i lartesive te medha simbolizon qe prej se pari driten" (f.28).

Gjeografikisht fiset ilire te epiroteve, dardaneve dhe albaneve jane paraardhesit e shqiptareve te sotem dhe trualli i tyre i mbetur eshte vendbanimi i sotem i shqiptareve, pavaresisht se ne kufijte shteteror te cilit shtet modern perfshihen. Skenderbeu emertohet princi i Arbenise dhe i Epirit (Sami Frasheri). 

Historikisht emblema e epiroteve me shqiponje (shqype) eshte trasheguar nga shqiponja e Zeusit te Dodones pellazge (jo greke) te Shteti i Arberit, prej andej te Skenderbeu dhe Leke Dukagjini per te ardhur deri ne ditet e sotme, pavaresisht se ate simbol e kane perdorur perandori te dikurshme dhe e perdorin edhe shtete te sotme. 

Politikisht fqinjet tane greke dhe sllave kane tentuar te mos i njohin shqiptaret ne trojet e tyre dhe ne shekullin XIX, kur formoheshin shtetet e tyre (Greqi, Serbi, Mali i Zi), menjanuan simbolet e shqiptareve, shtremberuan emertimet e tyre dhe pervetesuan troje arberore: Cameri, Kosove-Metohi dhe Malesite e Mbishkodres. Pikerisht ne kete kohe u zgjuan edhe shqiptaret dhe, duke u vetequajtur shqiptare, bijte e shqipes se Pirros, te Skenderbeut dhe te princerve te tjere shqiptare: kerkuan identitetin e tyre te neperkembur shqiptar se bashku me simbolet e tyre te sterlashta. 

Simboli universal i Shqiponjes

Shpend simbolik shume i perhapur, vecanerisht, se bashku me simbolin e diellit e te qiellit dhe, me raste, edhe me vetetimen e bubullimen. Paraqitja simbolike eshte, mbi te gjitha, forca e saj dhe figura e paperseritshme e krijuar gjate ngritjes ne fluturimin me krahe te shtrire ne drejtim te qiellit.

Ne kulturat e ndryshme te fiseve indiane te Amerikes se Veriut shqiponja, e ngjashme me diellin dhe qiellin, i kundervihet Gjaguarit ktonik.

Pendet e saj kane qene perdorur si zbukurime rituale, si simbole te rrezeve te diellit.

-Shqiponja, e konsideruar "mbretereshe e kafsheve", qysh ne antikitet ishte nje simbol mbreteror e hyjnor. Ne periudhen klasike greko-romake ishte shpend shoqerues i Zeusit dhe simbol i tij. Per romaket nje shqiponje ne fluturim paraqiste (ose transportonte) shpirtin e sovranit qe ngjitej te zotat pas djegies se kadavres se tij.

Legjionet romake perdornin shqiponjen ne emblemat e tyre ushtarake.

-Ne Bibel shqiponja vjen si figure e madheshtise se Zotit, por edhe e fuqise se besimit.

-Shpjeguesit (fiziologet) i jepnin shqiponjes te njejtat cilesi si feniksit, i cili ne mesjete ishte edhe si nje simbol rilindjeje dhe pagezimi, ashtu si nganjehere simbolizonte vete Krishtin ne ngjitjen e tij ne qiell (pra, ne fluturim).

Mistiket e krahasojne here-here shqiponjen ne fluturim me lutjen. 

Meqenese besohej (sipas Aristotelit) se shqiponja, duke fluturuar lart, mberrinte diellin, ka qene konsideruar simbol i kundrimit dhe i njohjes se thelle shpirterore.

Per shkak te ketyre karakteristikave dhe te fluturimit te saj lartesive, per me teper, eshte krahasuar edhe me nje cilesi te Gjon Engjellorit.

Ne mes te 7 mekateve kapitale, shqiponja simbolizon kryelartesine; ne mes te kater virtyteve kryesore, drejtesine. C.G.Jung sheh te shqiponja nje simbol ateror.

- Shqiponja, ne vazhdim te traditave romake, ka qene shqiponje perandorake e gjermaneve, dhe sot eshte shqiponje federale gjermane; sic eshte simbol i sovranitetit te shpallur ne emblemat e shume shteteve te tjera. 

Koha Jone.

----------

